# npt and lymphocystis?



## Sabbott12 (Apr 12, 2014)

This is a very stupid question. 

I was in the middle of setting up an npt for my betta (Alexander) when I found out he had lymphocystis. The tank is done and waiting for a fish. Is it safe to put him in there? 
I heard one person at a fish store say that npts can make your fish get sick easier because there are less water changes. I feel like this isn't true but I don't want to run the risk of him getting sick again. 
Any answers are welcomed. If he can't go in the tank, I have another fish who can, and Alexander can go back to a tank with artificial plants. 

I might be in the wrong thread for this question, if I am I'm really sorry.


----------



## Tree (Sep 29, 2013)

I am also wondering about this. I have a NPT and my boy has lymphocystis. I might have to move him to a different tank that I can do more water changes on.

My boys lump has gotten larger too =( 
http://i928.photobucket.com/albums/ad124/Treesump2/IMG_3180.jpg


----------



## Sabbott12 (Apr 12, 2014)

Tree said:


> I am also wondering about this. I have a NPT and my boy has lymphocystis. I might have to move him to a different tank that I can do more water changes on.
> 
> My boys lump has gotten larger too =(
> http://i928.photobucket.com/albums/ad124/Treesump2/IMG_3180.jpg


1. wow your betta is beautiful! 
2. i spoke to a woman who i know on tumblr who has several natural tanks and deals with fish diseases, she says it's fine as long as regular water changes/tests are performed. 
Have you tried switching to fresh food? blood worms and brine shrimp are supposed to help their immune system fight off the growths. 
http://www.reefsanctuary.com/forums/fish-diseases-treatments/69537-lymphocystis-info-cure.html 
this website helped me a lot, it's got suggestions on how to help the fishie heal. i'm hoping it'll help


----------



## Tree (Sep 29, 2013)

Sabbott12 said:


> 1. wow your betta is beautiful!
> 2. i spoke to a woman who i know on tumblr who has several natural tanks and deals with fish diseases, she says it's fine as long as regular water changes/tests are performed.
> Have you tried switching to fresh food? blood worms and brine shrimp are supposed to help their immune system fight off the growths.
> http://www.reefsanctuary.com/forums/fish-diseases-treatments/69537-lymphocystis-info-cure.html
> this website helped me a lot, it's got suggestions on how to help the fishie heal. i'm hoping it'll help



Oh nice! I just bought some frozen blood worms at the store. how much should I be feeding him those? I heard not too much. I feed all of my bettas Omega one pellets.

and thank you. ^^


----------



## Sabbott12 (Apr 12, 2014)

Tree said:


> Oh nice! I just bought some frozen blood worms at the store. how much should I be feeding him those? I heard not too much. I feed all of my bettas Omega one pellets.
> 
> and thank you. ^^


just feed them as much as they can eat in about two minutes (that's what it says on the back of the package, anyways) they love it oh my god. alexander was a little lethargic but he moved quick to get the worms. 

best of luck <3


----------



## Tree (Sep 29, 2013)

thanks =) I'll see how things go. I have been fighting with this lump ever since I adopted Tuna. he had the lump when he was in the cup and I felt bad so I took him home. XD


----------



## Sabbott12 (Apr 12, 2014)

Tree said:


> thanks =) I'll see how things go. I have been fighting with this lump ever since I adopted Tuna. he had the lump when he was in the cup and I felt bad so I took him home. XD


i feel you! it's so hard to leave the little sick guys at the store :c it's great that you're giving him a caring and loving home though. despite the lump, he looks very happy and healthy!


----------



## Blue Fish (Jun 11, 2012)

I still change my water pretty frequently, like once every couple of weeks, even in the NPT's? It's more to clean the plant gunk out of the gravel than really to affect water quality. 

About the NPT's being more prone to disease...I have found just the opposite. The increase in water quality from the plants and the natural feeling to the tank seem to make my guys healthier, and *less stressed*, which, to me, is the key to keeping bettas healthy.  

It's been interesting reading on this thread though, thanks for the links!!

I had a guy who had lymphocytosis for about a year before he died of, I believe, old age. He was about two and a half...which for a petstore betta is a pretty good run. 
I found some pretty horrible "cures" for it...dosing with copper and malachite green...geeze, the cure alone was going to kill him.  I just kept his tank clean, and when he had a spot that opened up, I would put some general sulfa-based antibiotics into his water for a couple of days to prevent secondary infections, and he seemed to be all right. The lumps looked pretty awful, but he was happy, ate well, active, so I figured he was happy in himself.


----------



## Sabbott12 (Apr 12, 2014)

Blue Fish said:


> I still change my water pretty frequently, like once every couple of weeks, even in the NPT's? It's more to clean the plant gunk out of the gravel than really to affect water quality.
> 
> About the NPT's being more prone to disease...I have found just the opposite. The increase in water quality from the plants and the natural feeling to the tank seem to make my guys healthier, and *less stressed*, which, to me, is the key to keeping bettas healthy.
> 
> ...


I'm really glad to hear that :] 
He's getting some triple sulfa at the moment, but once he's done he's going in his npt! 
he only has one spot currently, and he seems happy. he's making his little bubble nests and flaring at his food just like always. 
thank you!


----------

